# Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Hobby-Teichler...

Habe von Schwiegereltern diesen Link zugeschickt bekommen, nachdem sie in der Wochenend-Zeitung einen Beitrag oder ähnliches gelesen hatten.

In diesem Beitrag wird von einer neuartigen Variante der Algenvernichtung / Algenhemmung durch Ulrtaschallwellen geschrieben. Hierzu der Link zu diesen Geräten, die nicht gerade sehr billig sind.  Ob sie helfen!? Na ich weiß nicht!?

Was meint ihr dazu?

http://www.algenfrei.com/produkte/ultraschallgerate-gegen-algen/g-sonic-5.html


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Falls das jemand in einem Teich mit Lebewesen egal welche anwendet werden die wohl nicht lange überleben


----------



## Doc (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

"Die erzeugten Ultraschalltöne sind ungefährlich und ohne Nebenwirkungen für Mensch, Tier (Fische, Amphibien) und Pflanze. Fische & Amphibien haben ein Hörvermögen von 50 Hertz bis 800 Hertz und nehmen den Ultraschall nicht wahr. "


----------



## sanatee (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

ich kann mir beim besten Willen nichtvorstellen, das es für die Tiere gut sein wird.

da wird in dem Infofeld zwar ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen, das es für die Fische und Tiere unbedenklich sein soll.
Ich glaube das aber nicht.
Es gibt schon genug Forschungen aus dem Meer, die zeigen, was Ultraschall in der Tierwelt anrichtet


----------



## Waldmensch (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hey,

nur fraglich wo die ganzen Nährstoffe resultierend aus abgestorbenen Algensalat hinwandern.... Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieses Ding einen großen Nutzen hat. Schon allein der Preis ist ja Hammer, da setz ich lieber auf Pflanzen und deren biologische Algenklärung.

Ausserdem sollte man sich die Frage stellen was dieses Ding mit U-Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut usw. wohl anstellt?!....und was ist ein Teich ohne U-Pflanzen und nur mit so nem Ding drin?, irgendwo befestigt mit fragend umherschwimmenden Fischen..ne,ne,ne

vg Matthias


----------



## Sveni (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*



Zacky schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> http://www.algenfrei.com/produkte/ultraschallgerate-gegen-algen/g-sonic-5.html



Ja, ja....die Schweizer

Die einzelligen Lebewesen sollen hier durch einen ´´Stress´´ - Ultraschall abegötet werden. 
Was passiert danach?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hallo Hall*o !*

Ihr wisst schon , dass wir hier eine Suchfunktion haben 
und schon ein paar Jahre schwatzen 

das Fahrrad gibt es schon und Ricola kommt aus der Schweiz !


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6477/?q=ultraschall

ich hab auch einen Tip :

 

mfG


----------



## Stoer (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Mensch Zacky, 

ich kann diesen Wundermittel-Mist nicht mehr hören. 
Wenn du Geld los werden willst, dann spende es.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

*Fragen, Fragen....*

*Hallo Peter, Hallo Karsten

und alle anderen, die bisher einen Beitrag geschrieben haben....*

Das ich mit dem Thema Algen / Kampf gegen Algen / Mittel etc. wieder ein sehr sensibles Thema aufgegriffen habe, war mir schon klar. Jedoch dachte ich mir, bevor ich zu diesem Gerät etwas äußern kann, frage ich hier im Forum mal nach. Es ist ja ein Diskussions- und überwiegend auf Hilfe-Forum.

Ich habe mir auch den Beitrag aus 2007 durchgelesen, den Karsten ja so nett verlinkt hat. Diesen habe ich zum Teil schon vorher gelesen und ich dachte mir dazu, die Erfahrungen sind ja nun auch schon wieder 4 Jahre alt. Auch dieses Thema beinhaltet nur sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Erfahrungen, aber ganz viele Meinungen und Gedanken....

Klar klingt das alles, auf der Website, für einen Laien richtig gut und nahezu perfekt, aber denoch recht unrealistisch oder unglaubwürdig, da man ja technisch nicht so wissend ist. Auch der Preis ist nicht außer Acht zu lassen, selbst wenn das Gerät den angepriesenen Erfolg bringt. Zumindest habe ich aus technischer / physikalischer Sicht nicht die nötige Erfahrung um mir hier eine abschließende Meinung zu bilden.

Deswegen wende ich mich ja hier an euch!!!!

Wer hat denn jetzt tatsächlich schon Erfahrungen mit diesen oder ähnlichen Geräten gemacht? Schlechte oder gar Gute? Bisher habe ich zwar Gedanken und Meinungen gelesen, aber keine tatsächlichen Erfahrungswerte.

Auch der Einwand zu den Einflüssen durch Schallwellen auf die Fische / Tierwelt im Teich ist gut, aber alleine durch die Filterpumpen die bei vielen im Teich stehen, werden doch auch elektromagnetische Wellen ausgesendet, oder!?. Wenn auch gerng, aber... beeinflussen die nicht die Flora und Fauna!?

 Habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler im Vergleich!?

@Karsten: - Die Verlinkung bzw. das Einfügen des Bildes zum Buch ist mir noch unklar. Srakasmus kann ich vestehen, aber das nicht. Sorry, aber....

@Waldmensch (Matthias): - Die abgestorbenen Algenreste, wenn sie denn absterben!, werden doch dann über das __ Filtersystem aus dem Teich entsorgt. Bodenblauf / Bodenfilter etc.

So und jetzt wieder ihr....


----------



## robert37 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hallo Zacky

Ich kann dazu was sagen 

Denn ich habe in dem Beitrag 2007 sehr viel geschrieben .Ich hatte selbst ein Poolsonic und habe hier jetzt noch 2 in der Nachbarschaft die es auch jetzt noch haben .

Ich habs damals getestet bin hier im Forum damit auch auf Grund gelaufen und habe mich dazu dann nicht mehr geäußert.

Am Anfang konnte man wirklich meinen es hat funktioniert aber nach kurzer Zeit (ca 6 Monate) 
*war defenitiv nichts mehr von Wirkung zu spüren in den Teichen hier wo es noch drin ist kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen es klappt nicht ,die Fadenalgen wachsen genau wie vorher es gibt absolut keine Wirkung mehr  *

*Ich kann dir nur raten lass es gib dein Geld für was anderes aus.*

Glaub mir es geht nicht.

Den anderen die hier schreiben kann ich genau so mit Sicherheit sagen weder den Fischen noch den Pflanzen noch sonst welchen Lebewesen schadet es im Teich 

*Aber da es mit Sicherheit nicht funktoniert* braucht sich sowas keiner kaufen also braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken über Fische Pflanzen 
oder Kleinstlebewesen machen

*Und das hier schreibe ich jetzt nicht weil ich irgend welchen blödsinn schreiben möchtesondern weil ich es sicher weis*

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch mehr  Bilder einstellen 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren Karsten und ich damals die besten Freunde 

Das Bild von Karsten verstehe ich allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht


LG
Robert


----------



## Tomke (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hallo zusammen.

Mann, mann, mann, ist hier gerade eine gereizte Stimmung im Forum. Was is´n los? 

Liebe Grüße, Heike


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Vielen Dank Robert.....

Mit einer solchen Aussage kann ich jetzt etwas anfangen. So kann ich auch Schwiegereltern sagen, dass sie es nicht brauchen und es wohl offensichtlich nicht den gewünschten Erfolg erzielt. 

Vielen Dank, für deine Antwort...


----------



## robert37 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*



Tomke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mann, mann, mann, ist hier gerade eine gereizte Stimmung im Forum. Was is´n los?
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Heike




Hallo Heike

Sorry so sollte das von mir nicht rüber kommen das war nicht Absicht dachte nur so versteht es jeder 

Hallo Zacky 

Kein Problem bestell deinen Schwiegereltern Grüße sie sollen sich vom Geld ein schönes Wochenende machen 

dann ist es besser angelegt 

lg
Robert


----------



## Creature (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Noch was zu den Eigenschaften von Ultraschallwellen im Wasser. 

Sie sind , hoch konzentriert , sehr gefährlich für Lebewesen. Sogar der Mensch kann durch konzentrierte
Ultraschallwellen "angegriffen" werden.

Nehmt euch einfach mal einen Ultraschallnebler und haltet einen Finger in die Wassersäule die sich über der Membran befindet. In diesem Konus ist die Ultraschallkonzentration am stärksten. Die Ultraschallfrequenz ist leider die Resonanzfrequenz von unteren Gewebeschichten. Unter anderem die Knochenhaut.

Ich selber habe es Anfangs nicht gewusst und eben in den Ultraschallvernebler gefasst und durfte einen unglaublich stechenden Schmerz erfahren. Es fühlte sich so an als wäre jemand unter meiner Haut mit dem Messer unterwegs und würd ein bischen über den Knochen schaben. Abgesehen davon , dass der Schmerz ca 15 Minuten anhielt.

Ich hab jetzt leider nicht ganz verstanden wie das hier im Thread genannte Gerät eingesetzt wird. Wenn ich richtig verstehe , wird es einfach in den Teich geworfen und schwingt dort vor sich hin?

Wenn dem so ist würde ich mir schon ein wenig sorgen machen , da ich mal davon ausgehe , dass die Wasserbewegungen von den Seitenlinienorganen der Fische bemerkt werden und diese vielleicht davon irritiert würden.


Zitat aus Wikipedia zum Hochintensiven Fokussierten Ultraschall, ein Verfahren bei dem natürlich wesentlich konzentriertere Ultraschallwellen verwendet werden als bei dem "Filter":

Beim HIFU-Verfahren werden Schallwellen mit Frequenzen im niedrigen Megahertz (MHz)-Bereich durch geeignete Krümmung des Transducers (Schallgebers) oder durch zeitversetzte Ansteuerung mehrerer kleiner Schallgeber in einem Fokus gebündelt, ähnlich wie ein Brennglas das Licht bündelt. Dieser Fokus befindet sich in einem Abstand von 1-20 cm vom Schallgeber. Die im Fokus entstehende Temperatur erreicht bis zu 90 °C. Bei dieser Temperatur wird das behandelte Gewebe zerstört. Aufgrund der ausgeprägten Bündelung der durch die Schallwellen übertragenen Energie bleibt jedoch das umliegende Gewebe intakt. Computersteuerung der Transducerposition hilft, das Risiko von Nebenwirkungen und Komplikationen zu reduzieren. Die Behandlung erfolgt in der Regel in Teilnarkose, auf Wunsch ist auch eine Vollnarkose möglich.


----------



## Stoer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Gute Entscheidung Zacky !
Da hat das Forum Dir geholfen 800 € zu sparen.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*



robert37 schrieb:


> ...... Freunde
> ....





schöner sachlicher Bericht !  


[OT] ich weiß nicht  was an meinem "Literaturtip" so  schlimm ist 
eine andere Methode um mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen wäre ....
seinen Teich zuzuschütten und medidativ darauf Wellen zu harken 

...wäre nicht der Einzige Deutungsansatz   [/OT]

mfG


----------



## Tomke (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hallo Robert,
war doch gar nicht auf Deinen Bericht gemünzt, den fand ich gut!
War vielleicht auch ein falscher Eindruck von mir, dann muß ich mich entschuldigen.

Verflixt, muß nochmal das Zitieren üben...Also: siehe diese Seite weiter oben.  

Durch die Informationen der Walfanggegner WDCS und anderen, was Schallwellen alles im großen, weiten Ozean anrichten können, bin ich sehr gegen irgendwelche Experimente im Teich! Auch wenn es angeblich entsprechend angepaßt ist. 

Liebe Grüße, Heike


----------



## Frankia (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

Hi,

bevor ich mir so eine teuere Einrichtung zulegen würde, von der ich nicht mal weiß 

1. ob sie funktioniert und 
2. meine Fische beeinträchtig

würde ich mir einen vernünftigen Pflanzenfilter bauen.
Solche "Algenvernichter" gabs schon mal mit Kupfer-Anoden o.ä.

Sie haben jedem geholfen, nur nicht dem Teichbesitzer...............


----------



## Naturfreundin (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*

hallo zusammen,
bin ja noch nicht sooo lange hier,blättere immer wieder in den Beiträgen,mir fällt dabei auf,daß wenn Fragen gestellt werden,zu denen schon Antworten in den Suchfunktionen existieren,immer wieder mal mit erhobenem Zeigefinger darauf verwiesen wird,ich finde,jeder sollte sich trauen Fragen zu stellen,egal,ob es darauf schon Antworten gibt,davon lebt ein Forum und bleibt interessant,vielleicht gibts ja auch neue Erkenntnisse,
nichts für ungut,ich freue mich über solche Diskussionen,
schönen Sonntag,
herzliche Grüße aus dem Kalletal


----------



## robert37 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Wunderwaffe gegen Algen!?*



Tomke schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> war doch gar nicht auf Deinen Bericht gemünzt, den fand ich gut!
> War vielleicht auch ein falscher Eindruck von mir, dann muß ich mich entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heike 

Kein Problem es kam nur so rüber als wenn du meinen Bericht meintest ich wollte es einfach nur deutlich schreiben.
Entschuldigen brauchst du dich sicher nicht

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------

